# E61 Bottomless Portafilter



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

So nothing much interesting to say other that with much inspiration from the "disaster while naked" thread - I was hoping to gift this portafilter to anyone who could reproduce some similar whit.

The Portafilter itself it ex commercial, and then cut by me in the last batch I did; but is perfect for people who just want to try a naked, or to check distribution and tamp ect.

I think limiting this to 10+ posts (pay it forward & buy / sell is anyway though?)

Best naked pun wins the pf, winner to cover postage though please (£3 via RM 1st)

















Will see what the housemates reckon of these naked punchlines.

Deadline 20.00 on Thursday; to post Friday so you'll receive Saturday

Cheers,

Callum


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok I dont want the portafilter but cant resit the opportunity for a pun!!

so my barista trainer said to me you must go naked, unfortunately I went naked and it exposed a multitude of my sins, my friend handed me a portafilter and said put your clothes on dude.


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

What did the single portafilter say to the bottomless portafilter?

Does my bum look big in this?

Boom boom! Sorry I'll get my coat now.


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

There is little enjoyment to be found in admiring things naked but bottomless. Topples...now that's different


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Topples!! I hate the iPad's spell correction. I think you probably got the idea though! That was topless for Sun readers


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I phoned in work today and said I had anal glaucoma, when questioned I said " I can't see my ass making it to work today".

Ian


----------



## Dr Steve (Nov 25, 2013)

Off theme but have you heard of Viagra eye drops?

They don't do much for your sex life, but they make you look hard!


----------



## MarkB (Dec 18, 2013)

Isn't a bottomless portafilter grounds for tamptation?


----------



## Dave The Rave (Nov 23, 2013)

*Warning!*

Grinding whilst naked can show flaws in your pulling technique!


----------



## trebor127 (Apr 19, 2013)

When I get naked in the bathroom...it's usually time for the shower to get turned on!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I used to date a girl named Silvia, everything was going well as we got naked but it all went to pot when I realised I didn't have a Rocky.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Just remembered I'm judging this ; I'll bring up the thread, deliberate with house mates and decide a winner - of which if I can snap up details from ill post the pf tomorrow.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

After much deliberation, a winner has been decided...



Dave The Rave said:


> *Warning!*
> 
> Grinding whilst naked can show flaws in your pulling technique!


Close contenders included, Trebor127, CoffeeChap, D_Evans (which confused housemates with less coffee knowledge i might add!)

For clarification? Isn't Viagra an American waterfall?

DaveTheRave, I'll PM you after this!

Thanks for the entrees!


----------

